# Small white sacks found on wood beams



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Those look like spider egg sacs but they haven't been eating your house.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Evstarr said:


> Those look like spider egg sacs but they haven't been eating your house.


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Evstarr said:


> Those look like spider egg sacs but they haven't been eating your house.


In fact, unless they are venomous, they are the good guys and are eating other insects. Those are good sized sacks though!

Sounds like you should inspect for termites, carpenter ants and such.


----------



## tcook555 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I hope those spiders stay in the basement!! I'll continue to monitor the beams for other signs and add an exterminator to my lengthy to-do list! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

tcook555 said:


> Thanks for the info! I hope those spiders stay in the basement!! I'll continue to monitor the beams for other signs and add an exterminator to my lengthy to-do list! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Have we a small case of arachnophobia?:wink:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=slv8-w3i&va=Spider+egg+sacks


----------

